# مسابقة الميلاد ..



## REDEMPTION (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*


الاخوه الاعزاء ..

تحية وسلام من رب السلام تكون معكم آمين 

من بداية هذ الشهر (( نوفمبر )) بنعمة المسيح سنبدأ معاً فى طرح مسابقه شهريه .. وبالنسبة لجوائزها فستكون مفاجأه .. 

ونظراً لانها المره الاولى .. فستكون مسابقاتنا هذا الشهر من نوعية الاختيارات المتعدده ... ولكن ستكون بمعونة المسيح الشهر القادم عبارة عن أسئله منفصله بلا اختيارات 

ولنبداء مسابقتنا ...


*أختر إجابه واحده من بين الاجابات الثلاثه* 

*السؤال الاول :*

من صفات الروح القدس اللاهوتيه أنه يسمع .. أين وردت ؟

أ - يو 16

ب - لو 12

ج - مت 17


*السؤال الثانى :*

فى أى سفر نجد نبوة عن دينونة نينوى لرجوعهم للشر ( مع ذكر الآيه والشاهد ) ؟

أ- حبقوق 

ب - ناحوم 

ج - يونان 

*السؤال الثالث :* 

أين تحققت النبوة الوارده فى (( مز 41 : 9 )) ؟

أ - مت 4 : 12 

ب - مت 9 : 32 

ج - مت 26 - 49 

*السؤال الرابع :* 

عن ماذا يتكلم الانجيل بحسب ما دونه لوقا البشير ؟ 

أ - الرب يسوع كأبن الله 

ب - الرب يسوع كأنسان 

ج - الرب يسوع كملك 


*السؤال الخامس : (( وهو سؤال بلا أختيارات ))*

أذكر شاهد عن لقب الرب يسوع (( رسم جوهر الله )) ؟

*السؤال السادس :* 

فى أى سفر نجد فتنة قورح ؟

أ - تثنيه 

ب - خروج 

ج - العدد 

*السؤال السابع :* 

من هو كاتب الرساله الى تيطس ؟

أ - برنابا 

ب - بولس 

ج - إنسيمس


*أنتهت الاسئله .. آخر ميعاد لتلقى الاجابات هو يوم 7 / 11 / 2006 بمعونة المسيح* 

تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## Fadie (3 نوفمبر 2006)

طارق الأجابات نكتبها هنا؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

أيوه يا فادى الاجابات يا ريت تكون عباره عن أقتباس من السؤال والاجابه الصحيحه تحت الاقتباس 

ربنا يوفقكم

تحياتى


----------



## Twin (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*الأجابات*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخي طارق*

*مبروووووووووك *
*علي أشراف الشهر بجد تستحقها*
*وكمان مبروووك علي موضوعك الجميل هذا "المسابقة الشهرية"*

*بس أخي طارق موضوع الأجابات هنا صعبة *
*فأنا مثلاً بحب الغش ههههههههههه*
*ممكن نشوف طريقة أسهل*
*أو تكرم علي وفهمني*
*مأنا بصراحة طمعان في الجوايز*
*هههههههههههه*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Fadie (3 نوفمبر 2006)

> *السؤال الاول :*
> 
> من صفات الروح القدس اللاهوتيه أنه يسمع .. أين وردت ؟
> 
> ...


 
************​


> *السؤال الثانى :*





> فى أى سفر نجد نبوة عن دينونة نينوى لرجوعهم للشر ( مع ذكر الآيه والشاهد ) ؟
> 
> أ- حبقوق ​
> ب - ناحوم ​
> ج - يونان ​ ​





************




> *السؤال الثالث :*
> 
> أين تحققت النبوة الوارده فى (( مز 41 : 9 )) ؟
> 
> ...


 
************



> *السؤال الرابع :*
> 
> عن ماذا يتكلم الانجيل بحسب ما دونه لوقا البشير ؟
> 
> ...


 

************



> *السؤال الخامس : (( وهو سؤال بلا أختيارات ))*
> 
> أذكر شاهد عن لقب الرب يسوع (( رسم جوهر الله )) ؟


 

************




> *السؤال السادس :*
> 
> فى أى سفر نجد فتنة قورح ؟
> 
> ...


 

************



> *السؤال السابع :*
> 
> من هو كاتب الرساله الى تيطس ؟
> 
> ...


 
************


*سيتم الاحتفاظ بالاجابه لحين إعلان النتيجة*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااااي أخي طارق*
> 
> *مبروووووووووك *
> ...


 

*+*

سلام ونعمه 


فعلاً أنت معاك حق يا أمير  ... أنا ما أخدتش لبالى من حكايه الغش دى هههههههههههه ل

لكن لقينا حل عملى وهو كتابة نجوم بدلا من الحل لحين اعلان النتيجه 


وبعد أذن حبيبى فادى انا هاخد الحل بتاعه وأحتفظ بيه عندى حتى وقت إعلان النتيجه 

وخلى بالكم ..

ركزوا فى الاجابه 


صلواتكم


----------



## Fadie (5 نوفمبر 2006)

انا بردو بقول انا فاكر ان انا كتبت الحل و اعد افكر انا كتبته ولا لاء اتاريك اخدته

و بعدين ليه مفيش تفاعل فى الموضوع من الاعضاء و المشرفيين؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه 


أيه يا شباب  ... فين الحلول ! 

هى الاسئله صعبة للدرجة دى ؟ .. لو صعبة يا ريت تقولولنا علشان نراعى النقطة دى فيما بعد 

ما فيش غير الاخ فادى بس .. واضح يا فادى أنك الوحيد اللى مذاكر  

عموما آخر ميعاد لاستلام الاجابات هو يوم 7 /11 /2006 حتى الساعه 12 مساءاً بتوقيت القاهره و إعلان الفائز سيتم بأذن المسيح يوم 8 /11 /2006 


سيتم وضع الاجابات هنا وسنقوم بحذف الاجابه ووضع بدلا منها نجوم لحين اعلان النتيجة 


أنتظر مشاركاتكم 

صلواتكم


----------



## My Rock (6 نوفمبر 2006)

REDEMPTION قال:


> من صفات الروح القدس اللاهوتيه أنه يسمع .. أين وردت ؟


 
************






> *السؤال الثانى :
> 
> فى أى سفر نجد نبوة عن دينونة نينوى لرجوعهم للشر ( مع ذكر الآيه والشاهد ) ؟
> *


 
************






> *السؤال الثالث :
> 
> أين تحققت النبوة الوارده فى (( مز 41 : 9 )) ؟
> *


 
************




> *السؤال الرابع :
> 
> عن ماذا يتكلم الانجيل بحسب ما دونه لوقا البشير ؟
> *


 

************ 







> *السؤال الخامس : (( وهو سؤال بلا أختيارات ))
> 
> أذكر شاهد عن لقب الرب يسوع (( رسم جوهر الله )) ؟
> *


 

************




> *السؤال السادس :
> 
> فى أى سفر نجد فتنة قورح ؟
> *


 
************




> *السؤال السابع :
> 
> من هو كاتب الرساله الى تيطس ؟
> *


 
************

*سيتم الاحتفاظ بالاجابه لحين إعلان النتيجة *


عايز اسئلة اصعب :yahoo:


----------



## My Rock (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*تم ارسال الردود*


----------



## قلم حر (7 نوفمبر 2006)

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *REDEMPTION*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
************


> *السؤال الثانى :*
> 
> *فى أى سفر نجد نبوة عن دينونة نينوى لرجوعهم للشر ( مع ذكر الآيه والشاهد ) ؟*


 
************



> *السؤال الثالث :*
> 
> *أين تحققت النبوة الوارده فى (( مز 41 : 9 )) ؟*


 

************



> *السؤال الرابع :*
> 
> *عن ماذا يتكلم الانجيل بحسب ما دونه لوقا البشير ؟*


 

************



> *السؤال الخامس : (( **وهو سؤال بلا أختيارات** ))*
> 
> *أذكر شاهد عن لقب الرب يسوع (( رسم جوهر الله )) ؟*


 

************



> *السؤال السادس :*
> 
> *فى أى سفر نجد فتنة قورح ؟*


 
************


> *السؤال السابع :*
> 
> *من هو كاتب الرساله الى تيطس ؟*


 
**************

*تم أخفاء الاجابه حتى أعلان النتيجه*


----------



## Twin (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*أنا جاوبت*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااااي أخي طارق*

*علي فكرة أنا أرسلت الأجابات علي الخاص*
*أوك*
*وبصراحة أنا لي طلب عندك*

*أوعي التحيز "مشرفين بقي مع بعض"*
*والأعضاء برة برة*​*:ranting: :smil8: :ranting:​**لالالالالالالالالالا وألف لالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*:ab9: :nunu0000: :nunu0000::ab9: ** 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*أصلي بصراحة *
*طمـــــــــــ :36_15_15: ــــــــــــعان*
*هههههههههه*
:t11:​*سلام*


----------



## Twin (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*بناء علي طلب الأخ طارق*

_*سلام ونعمة للكل*_
_*هااااااااي أخي طارق*_

_*أنا مش هكتب السؤال كنص أنا هكتب رقمة والأجابة هتكون تحته مصحوبة بالنصوص الكتابية*_​ 
_*السؤال الأول وأجابته*_


*****************

_*السؤال الثاني وأجابته*_*
​*​*****************

_*السؤال الثالث وأجابته*_


*****************

_*السؤال الرابع وأجابته*_*
* 
*****************

_*السؤال الخامس وأجابته*_

*****************
​_*السؤال السادس وأجابته*_


*****************

_*السؤال السابع وأجابته*_
​​*****************


_*وأنتهت الأجابات*_​ 

_*سلام*_



*سيتم الاحتفاظ بالاجابه لحين أعلان النتيجة*

*طارق*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*

الاخوة الاعزاء تحية وسلام 

*ماى روك .. فادى .. السمردلى ... أمير*


عند مطالعة إجابتكم جميعا وجدت أنها كلها صحيحه .. و بالطبع لابد من أختيار فائز واحد فقط .. فأخترت أسلوب (( التدقيق )) فى التصحيح .. أى أن أرى ما هى الاجابات الاكثر دقه 

وهنا ..

وجدت أجابتين .. ينطبق عليها هذا الشرط


وهما إجابة الاخ الحبيب ... *ماى روك* 

و إجابة الاخ الحبيب ... *فادى *

وسيتم وضع الاجابات كلها مع ملاحظات التصحيح لاحقاً إن أراد المسيح 

وبعد عمل قرعه .. تم أختيار الفائز وهو :


*:36_3_11:  :16_4_9: :16_4_9:  فادى :16_4_9: :16_4_9: *​ 
الف مبروك أخى الحبيب فادى .. والف مبروك للزعيم ماى روك .. و مبروك أيضاً للسمردلى و أمير لان إجابتهم صحيحه بنسبة 99،9 % 

وفى المره القادمة بأذن المسيح سيكون الفيصل فى أختيار الفائز (( أن كان هناك اكثر من أجابه صحيحه )) .. سيكون الفيصل هو سؤال واحد يطرح للفائزين 


*و أنتظروا المسابقه القادمه بأذن المسيح ..* 

تحياتى

صلواتكم


----------



## My Rock (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*مبروك يا فادي عليك الجائزة انك تختار اي لون يعجبك الى وقت المسابقة الثانية*
*او اذا عاجبك لون المشرفين و مش راضي تبدله يبقى مفيش مانع*
*او ممكن اعطي لون للقب بتاعك (مشرف منتدى المسيحيات) لاي لون تحب*

*و يا ريت يا حبيبي طارق انك تعلن الاجابات الصحيحة في رد ليك حتى الي ما يعرف يتعلم *
*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## قلم حر (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ألأخوه ألأحباء
أولا أبارك للأخ فادي ....فأصلا ( برأيي ) هو أكثر من يستحق ألفوز .....سأوضح من خلال ألحديث .
عندي ثلاثة اٍقتراحات :
1) بدلا من سبعة أسئله شهريه .....فلتكن سؤالان أو ثلاثه أسبوعيه ....فنبقى على تواصل مستمر مع المسابقه ....ففترة شهر طويله ( برأيي ) !
2) يجب أن نميز ألذي يجيب بشكل أسرع من غيره .....لأن له ألأولويه....لذلك أرى ألأخ فادي هو ألأحق بألجائزه ....حتى لو كانت كل ألأجوبه متشابهه .
3) أطلب أن تكون ألأجوبه عبر ألرسائل ألخاصه ....و لأوضح :
بعدما كتبت أجوبتي ....جائني اٍيميل بأجوبة ألأخ عامر فكري ( لأني مشارك في ألموضوع )!
فما ألذي يمنعني من أن آخذ ألأجوبه ( للأسئله ألتاليه) و أكررها ؟
طبعا أنا أتكلم عن نفسي  .......و ألأحتياط واجب ....فلا تكونوا حجر عثره لي :smil12: .
أخيرا : 
لا عزاء للخاسرين !:smil13: 
مباركون .


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*


الاخوة الاعزاء ... 

كانت إجابة الاخوة .. فادى .. وماى روك .. والسمردلى .. و أمير كالآتى :

*إجابة فادى :*

*



أختر إجابه واحده من بين الاجابات الثلاثه 

السؤال الاول :

من صفات الروح القدس اللاهوتيه أنه يسمع .. أين وردت ؟

أ - يو 16

ب - لو 12

ج - مت 17

أنقر للتوسيع...





َأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. (يو16:13)
*

*



السؤال الثانى :

فى أى سفر نجد نبوة عن دينونة نينوى لرجوعهم للشر ( مع ذكر الآيه والشاهد ) ؟

أ- حبقوق 

ب - ناحوم 

ج - يونان 

أنقر للتوسيع...






هَئَنَذَا عَلَيْكِ يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ فَأَكْشِفُ أَذْيَالَكِ إِلَى فَوْقِ وَجْهِكِ وَأُرِي الأُمَمَ عَوْرَتَكِ وَالْمَمَالِكَ خِزْيَكِ.
وَأَطْرَحُ عَلَيْكِ أَوْسَاخاً وَأُهِينُكِ وَأَجْعَلُكِ عِبْرَةً.
وَيَكُونُ كُلُّ مَنْ يَرَاكِ يَهْرُبُ مِنْكِ وَيَقُولُ: خَرِبَتْ نِينَوَى مَنْ يَرْثِي لَهَا: مِنْ أَيْنَ أَطْلُبُ لَكِ مُعَزِّينَ؟». 
(ناحوم3:5,6,7)

* 
*



السؤال الثالث : 

أين تحققت النبوة الوارده فى (( مز 41 : 9 )) ؟

أ - مت 4 : 12 

ب - مت 9 : 32 

ج - مت 26 - 49 


أنقر للتوسيع...



ولا واحد فى دول
لَسْتُ أَقُولُ عَنْ جَمِيعِكُمْ. أَنَا أَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ اخْتَرْتُهُمْ. لَكِنْ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ: اَلَّذِي يَأْكُلُ مَعِي الْخُبْزَ رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ. (يو13:18)

**



السؤال الرابع : 

عن ماذا يتكلم الانجيل بحسب ما دونه لوقا البشير ؟ 

أ - الرب يسوع كأبن الله 

ب - الرب يسوع كأنسان 

ج - الرب يسوع كملك 

أنقر للتوسيع...



هو انجيل متى قدم المسيح الملك و يوحنا قدم المسيح ابن الله
يبقى انجيل لوقا قدمه المسيح الانسان


* 

*



السؤال الخامس : (( وهو سؤال بلا أختيارات ))

أذكر شاهد عن لقب الرب يسوع (( رسم جوهر الله )) ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...




لَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي(عب1:3)

* 
*



السؤال السادس : 

فى أى سفر نجد فتنة قورح ؟

أ - تثنيه 

ب - خروج 

ج - العدد 

أنقر للتوسيع...




العدد 16

* 
*



السؤال السابع : 

من هو كاتب الرساله الى تيطس ؟

أ - برنابا 

ب - بولس 

ج - إنسيمس

أنقر للتوسيع...




بولس
بُولُسُ، عَبْدُ اللهِ، وَرَسُولُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، لأَجْلِ إِيمَانِ مُخْتَارِي اللهِ وَمَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي هُوَ حَسَبُ التَّقْوَى، (تيطس1:1)*




*وكانت إجابة ماى روك :*

* 




أختر إجابه واحده من بين الاجابات الثلاثه 

السؤال الاول :

من صفات الروح القدس اللاهوتيه أنه يسمع .. أين وردت ؟

أ - يو 16

ب - لو 12

ج - مت 17

أنقر للتوسيع...


 

أ - يو 16*

* 




السؤال الثانى :

فى أى سفر نجد نبوة عن دينونة نينوى لرجوعهم للشر ( مع ذكر الآيه والشاهد ) ؟

أ- حبقوق 

ب - ناحوم 

ج - يونان 

أنقر للتوسيع...




ناحوم
 




 
السؤال الثالث : 

 
أين تحققت النبوة الوارده فى (( مز 41 : 9 )) ؟

أ - مت 4 : 12 

ب - مت 9 : 32 

ج - مت 26 - 49 

أنقر للتوسيع...




انا لقيتها في يوحنا 13 و العدد 18
و ملقيتهاش في متى

* 
*



السؤال الرابع : 

عن ماذا يتكلم الانجيل بحسب ما دونه لوقا البشير ؟ 

أ - الرب يسوع كأبن الله 

ب - الرب يسوع كأنسان 

ج - الرب يسوع كملك 

أنقر للتوسيع...



ب - الرب يسوع كأنسان *


*



السؤال الخامس : (( وهو سؤال بلا أختيارات ))

أذكر شاهد عن لقب الرب يسوع (( رسم جوهر الله )) ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...




 Heb 1:3 الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي، 

* 
*



السؤال السادس : 

فى أى سفر نجد فتنة قورح ؟

أ - تثنيه 

ب - خروج 

ج - العدد

أنقر للتوسيع...




ج - العدد * 

*



السؤال السابع : 

من هو كاتب الرساله الى تيطس ؟

أ - برنابا 

ب - بولس 

ج - إنسيمس

أنقر للتوسيع...




ب - بولس*



*وكانت إجابة أمير كالآتى :*


*



أختر إجابه واحده من بين الاجابات الثلاثه 

السؤال الاول :

من صفات الروح القدس اللاهوتيه أنه يسمع .. أين وردت ؟

أ - يو 16

ب - لو 12

ج - مت 17

أنقر للتوسيع...





"يو 16"

صَدِّقوني، مِنَ الخَيرِ لكُم أنْ أذهَبَ، فإنْ كُنتُ لا أذهَبُ لا يَجيئُكُمُ المُعزِّي. أمَّا إذا ذَهَبتُ فأُرسِلُهُ إلَيكُم.8 ومتى جاءَ وَبَّخَ العالَمَ على الخَطيئَةِ والبِرِّ والدَّينونَةِ:9 أمَّا على الخَطيئَةِ فلأنَّهُم لا يُؤْمِنونَ بـي، 10وأمَّا على البِرِّ فلأنِّي ذاهِبٌ إلى الآبِ ولَنْ تَرَوني، 11وأمَّا على الدَّينونَةِ فلأنَّ سيِّدَ هذا العالَمِ أُدينَ وحُكِمَ علَيهِ. 12عِندي كلامٌ كثيرٌ أقولُهُ لكُم بَعدُ، ولكنَّكُم لا تَقدِرونَ الآنَ أنْ تَحتَمِلوهُ. 13فمَتى جاءَ رُوحُ الحقِّ أَرشَدَكُم إلى الحَقِّ كُلِّهِ، لأنَّهُ لا يتكلَّمُ بِشيءٍ مِنْ عِندِهِ، بل يتكَلَّمُ بِما يَسمَعُ ويُخْبِرُكُم بِما سيَحدُثُ. 14سيُمَجِّدُني لأنَّهُ يـأخُـذُ كلامي ويَقولُهُ لكُم. 15وكُلُّ ما لِلآبِ هوَ لي، لذلِكَ قُلتُ لكُم: يأخُذُ كلامي ويَقولُهُ لكُم*

*



السؤال الثانى :

فى أى سفر نجد نبوة عن دينونة نينوى لرجوعهم للشر ( مع ذكر الآيه والشاهد ) ؟

أ- حبقوق 

ب - ناحوم 

ج - يونان 

أنقر للتوسيع...




"ناحوم 3"

َا أنا خصمُكِ، يقولُ الرّبُّ القديرُ، فأكشِفُ حِجابَكِ عَنْ وجهِكِ وأفضَحُكِ وأُري الأُمَمَ والممالِكَ عورتَكِ. 6أقذِفُكِ بأرجاسٍ، وأطرحُكِ، وأُشمِتُ بكِ كُلَ مَنْ يَراكِ. 7فكُلُّ مَنْ يَراكِ يأنفُ مِنكِ ويقولُ: خرِبت نينَوى، فمَنْ يَرثي لها؟ ومِنْ أينَ أطلبُ لها مُعزِّينَ؟ ..................كُلُّ مَنْ يَسمعُ بِخبرِكَ يُصفِّقُ علَيكَ بالكَفَّينِ. كيفَ لا؟ وعلَيهِم مَرَ شَرُّكَ الذي لا يُحَدُّ.

* 
*



السؤال الثالث : 

أين تحققت النبوة الوارده فى (( مز 41 : 9 )) ؟

أ - مت 4 : 12 

ب - مت 9 : 32 

ج - مت 26 - 49 

أنقر للتوسيع...





"مت 26"

النبوة
9يقولونَ: ((داءٌ عُضالٌ يُضايِقُهُ، وإذا اَضْطَجعَ لا يعودُ يقومُ))
تحقيقها

وكانَ الّذي أسلَمَهُ أعطاهُم عَلامَةً، قالَ: ((هوَ الّذي أُقبَّلُهُ، فأمسِكوهُ! )) 49 ودَنا يَهوذا في الحالِ إلى يَسوعَ وقالَ لَه: ((السَّلامُ علَيكَ، يا مُعَلَّمُ! )) وقَبَّلَهُ.50

وهذا السؤال كانت اختياراته للتشتيت فقط  .. فالاجابه الصحيحه كما قدمها فادى وماى روك
* 
*



السؤال الرابع : 

عن ماذا يتكلم الانجيل بحسب ما دونه لوقا البشير ؟ 

أ - الرب يسوع كأبن الله 

ب - الرب يسوع كأنسان 

ج - الرب يسوع كملك 

أنقر للتوسيع...



الرب يسوع كإنسان
لأنه أراد أن يظهر للعالم أن السيد المسيح له المجد محب للكل صديق الكل هو الإنسان الذي سيشعر بهم *

*



السؤال الخامس : (( وهو سؤال بلا أختيارات ))

أذكر شاهد عن لقب الرب يسوع (( رسم جوهر الله )) ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...




كلَّمَ اللهُ آباءَنا مِنْ قَديمِ الزَّمانِ بِلِسانِ الأنبياءِ مَرّاتٍ كَثيرةً وبِمُختَلفِ الوَسائِلِ،2ولكنَّهُ في هذِهِ الأيّامِ الأخيرَةِ كَلَّمَنا بابنِهِ الّذي جَعَلَهُ وارِثًا لِكُلِّ شيءٍ وبِه خلَقَ العالَمَ.3هُوَ بَهاءُ مَجدِ اللهِ وصُورَةُ جَوهَرِهِ، يَحفَظُ الكَونَ بِقُوَّةِ كلِمَتِهِ. ولمَّا طَهَّرَنا مِنْ خَطايانا جَلَسَ عَنْ يَمينِ إلَهِ المَجدِ في العُلى
* 
*



السؤال السادس : 

فى أى سفر نجد فتنة قورح ؟

أ - تثنيه 

ب - خروج 

ج - العدد 

أنقر للتوسيع...



سفر العدد
وأخذَ قورَحُ بنُ بِصهارَ بنِ قهاتَ بنِ لاوي، وداثانُ وأبيرامُ اَبْنا أليآبَ، وأونُ بنُ فالَتَ مِنْ بَني رَأوبينَ 2يقاومونَ موسى، هُم وأُناسٌ مِنْ بَني إِسرائيلَ وعدَدُهُم مِئتانِ وخمسونَ مِنْ رُؤساءِ الجماعةِ الأجلاَءِ الأعضاءِ في المجمَعِ. 3واَجتَمَعوا على موسى وهرونَ وقالوا لهُما: ((كَفاكُما، فالجماعةُ كُلُّهم مُكرَّسونَ لِلرّبِّ، والرّبُّ فيما بَينَهُم، فما بالُكُما تتكبَّرانِ على جماعةِ الرّبِّ؟
*
*



السؤال السابع : 

من هو كاتب الرساله الى تيطس ؟

أ - برنابا 

ب - بولس 

ج - إنسيمس

أنقر للتوسيع...



الرسول بولس

وكتب هذه الرسالة في سنة 65 أو 66. والرسالة فصيحة العبارة بليغة المعنى، والمبادىء. والتعاليم المعلنة فيها انما هي من اعظم التعاليم واوسعها مجالاً للبحث. وفي هذه الرسالة يحث الرسول تيطس على اتباع التعليم الصحيح والمحافظة على حسن السيرة وطهارتها لان سكان كريت كانوا قوماً مستعبدين للشهوات واللذات الدنيوية ويحذره الرسول من التعاليم الكذبة والهرطقات، وأوضح الصفات التي يتجلى بها الشيوخ والاساقفة.*


*وكانت إجابة السمردلى كالاتى :*

*



أختر إجابه واحده من بين الاجابات الثلاثه 

السؤال الاول :

من صفات الروح القدس اللاهوتيه أنه يسمع .. أين وردت ؟

أ - يو 16

ب - لو 12

ج - مت 17

أنقر للتوسيع...




أ - يو 16
* 
*



السؤال الثانى :

فى أى سفر نجد نبوة عن دينونة نينوى لرجوعهم للشر ( مع ذكر الآيه والشاهد ) ؟

أ- حبقوق 

ب - ناحوم 

ج - يونان 

أنقر للتوسيع...




ب - ناحوم ( 7:3 ) : ( و يكون كل من يراك يهرب منك و يقول : خربت نينوى من يرثي لها : من أين أطلب لك معزين ؟ )
*
*



السؤال الثالث : 

أين تحققت النبوة الوارده فى (( مز 41 : 9 )) ؟

أ - مت 4 : 12 

ب - مت 9 : 32 

ج - مت 26 - 49 

أنقر للتوسيع...




ج - مت 26 - 49 ....عن يهوذا ألأسخريوطي . نفس إجابة أمير 
* 
*



السؤال الرابع : 

عن ماذا يتكلم الانجيل بحسب ما دونه لوقا البشير ؟ 

أ - الرب يسوع كأبن الله 

ب - الرب يسوع كأنسان 

ج - الرب يسوع كملك 

أنقر للتوسيع...




ب - الرب يسوع كأنسان 
* 

*



السؤال الخامس : (( وهو سؤال بلا أختيارات ))

أذكر شاهد عن لقب الرب يسوع (( رسم جوهر الله )) ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



ألشاهد :عبرانيين ( 3:1 ) *

*



السؤال السادس : 

فى أى سفر نجد فتنة قورح ؟

أ - تثنيه 

ب - خروج 

ج - العدد 

أنقر للتوسيع...



ج - العدد 
* 
*



السؤال السابع : 

من هو كاتب الرساله الى تيطس ؟

أ - برنابا 

ب - بولس 

ج - إنسيمس

أنقر للتوسيع...



ب - بولس الرسول.
*

و أرجوا أن تغفروا لى إن كنت قد أخطأت فى التقييم 

و سامحونى لتأخيرى فى عرض الاجابات .. نظراً لانشغالى جداً 

صلواتكم


----------



## قلم حر (11 نوفمبر 2006)

> *وهذا السؤال كانت اختياراته للتشتيت فقط  .. فالاجابه الصحيحه كما قدمها فادى وماى روك*


تشتيت :new2: ؟
لكن ( كل شي بوقتو حلو ) :spor22: !


----------



## REDEMPTION (12 نوفمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> تشتيت :new2: ؟
> لكن ( كل شي بوقتو حلو ) :spor22: !



+

ههههههههههههههههه 

معلش حبيبى السمردلى .. أنا كنت واثق من أنكم هتجاوبوا الاسئله كلها .. ومش معقوله هحط إختيارات فيها إجابة صحيحه .. لكل الاسئله .. فكان لازم أعمل خدعه  ... ههههههههههه

عموماً .. أنا هحاول أنى أضع سؤال واحد كل أسبوع .. وما فيهوش تشتيت ما تقلقش 

صلواتك


----------



## Fadie (19 نوفمبر 2006)

ايه دة انا فزت و انا مش عارف

طيب مش حد ينبهنى معلش اصل كان فى هجوم جامد اوى الوقت اللى فات فمأخدتش بالى

شكرا اوى ليكم كلكم و ماى روك انا عايزك تغيرلى اللون بقى لحسن اللون دة مش عاجبنى نقيلى كدة لون على مزاجك

يلا يا طارق عايزيين نحافظ على اللقب بقى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*أية دة أنا أزاى مختش بالى من الموضوع دة قبل كدة :36_19_2: 

يا خسارة الأسئلة كانت سهلة :190vu:  

مبرووووووووووووك يا فادى :748pf: ​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

أعتذر عن التأخير ..

ومن الآن سنبدأ فى طرح سؤال واحد لكل إسبوع حتى عيد الميلاد المجيد وبعدها نعود إلى مسابقتنا الشهريه .. 

وسؤال هذا الاسبوع من 3/12/2006 حتى 9/12/2006 

*ما المقصود بكلمة " سكيثى " الوارده فى (( كولوسى 3 : 11 )) ؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام و نعمة

تم أرسال الأجابة فى رسالة خاصة

الرب يباركك*


----------



## قلم حر (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*###########*

*تم إخفاء الاجابه لحين إعلان النتيجة *


----------



## montasser (8 ديسمبر 2006)

ا المقصود بكلمة " سكيثى " الوارده فى (( كولوسى 3 : 11 ))

*#############*

*تم إخفاء الاجابه لحين اعلان النتيجه *


----------



## Fadie (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*########*

*تم إخفاء الاجابة لحين إعلان النتيجة *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*واااااااااااااااااااااااو*

*معلومات هاااااااااااااااااايلة جدآ*

*الف شكر يا فادى الرب يعوضك*

*أنا كدة أتأكدت أنى مكسبتش :t33: *

*أمتة هتعلن الفايز ؟؟*

*فى انتظار السؤال الجاى بس خلية ساهل شوية ربنا يخليك :smil13: *


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 ديسمبر 2006)

+

الاحباء ..

سلام ونعمه 

أعتذر كثيراً على التأخير ولكن نظراً لضيق الوقت لا أجد أى وقت للكتابه .. ولكنى بالفعل معكم بالقلب 

و ننتقل بسرعه إلى الاجابات 

الحقيقه أن أغلب الاجابات كلها صحيحه نظراً لان هؤلاء القوم (( السكيثيون )) لم يعطينا التاريخ معلومات دقيقه جداً عن موطنهم الذين أستقروا فيه بالتحديد و إن كان تحدث عن عاداتهم وتقاليدهم وتجوالهم .. و أثبت وجودهم بما لا يدع مجال للشك 

وورد الحديث عن السكيثيون فى أجزاء كثيره بالكتاب المقدس .. كما ورد ذكر هذا الجزء من الناس في كولوسي 3: 11 وهم قبائل غير متحضرة متجوّلة من شمال البحر الأسود وبحر قزوين، وهم من البدو الذين لا يزرعون بل ينتقلون في عربات تحمل كل متاعهم.ولهم عادات غريبة فهم لا يغتسلون بالماء أبداً، ويشربون دم الضحية الأولى في المعركة، ويستعملون جماجم الموتى كأواني للشرب. وكانوا يعبدون السيف. وكانوا يقدمون جسد رجل من كل مئة من أسراهم لهذا الإله الغريبن وكانوا يشتغلون في الحرب فقط، فيغيرون على البلاد كالجراد. وقد سكن بعضهم في بيت شان ..

و تحدثت الموسوعات التاريخيه كثيراً عنهم و قد تفضلتم أيها الاخوة الاحباء بذكر معلومات كثيرة عن اماكن تجوالهم .. و أورد الان إجاباتكم و بعدها يتم تعليقنا عليها :

*كتبت الاخت فراشة مسيحيه* 

و الأجابة هى : من ينتسب إلى سيكيثيا فى جنوبى روسيا , و أعتبر 
السكيثى أكثر الناس تخلفآ ....


*و كتب الاخ السمردلى :*


السكيثيون :
هم قبائل كانت تعيش في غرب آسيا ( كانت تمتاز بكثرة جيوشها و بقوتها .....قبل أكثر من خمسمائة سنه من ميلاد السيد المسيح ) ......و أقرب ما نقول عنهم أنهم سكنوا ( أجزاء من تركيا و جوارها ) ....و اٍستمر وجودهم الى ما بعد الميلاد المجيد كقبائل ( بنفس التسميه ) لعدة قرون .
والسكيثون مذكورون في أكثر من موقع في الكتاب المقدس .


*وكتب الاخ منتصر :*


السكيثيين هم قبائل كانت تعيش شمال البحر الاسود و بحر قزوين ثم تفرقوا بعد ذلك ناحية الشرق و يقال ان من نسلهم حاليا هم الروس الذين يسكنون تقريبا فى نفس الحدود و غالبا هم من نسل يافث < تك 9:27> و يبدو ان بعصضا منهم اعتنق المسيحية فى زمان بولس الرسول


*أما الاخ فادى فكتب إجابة مدعمه باللغة اليونانيه - كما عهدناه دوماً فى دقته  - ولكن للاسف عندما أخذت منها كوبى ووضعته فى ملف txt أختفت اللغة اليونانيه وحل محلها علامات إستفهام و هذا طبيعى لان هذه الملفات لا تدعم اى لغة أخرى سوى العربيه و الانجليزيه ولكن سقط ذلك سهوا منى فأعتذر لك حبيبى فادى و أرجوا إن أمكن إرسال الاجابه مره أخرى على بريدى الخاص هنا حتى أتمكن من إرفاقها مره اخرى*

والآن أعلن أن الجميع كانت إجابته صحيحه - نوعا ما - ولايجاد الفائز فى هذا الاسبوع سنطرح سؤال آخر أكثر صعوبه  

فأنتظروا السؤال الفيصل فى هذه المسابقه بعد قليل

تحياتى للجميع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*فين السؤال :dntknw: ​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

*السؤال الفيصل :*


*ماذا تعرف عن الحومر ؟* ( لاويين 27 : 16 )


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام و نعمة رب المجد

تم أرسال أجابتى على الخاص :smil12: ​*


----------



## montasser (12 ديسمبر 2006)

الحومر هى وحدة مكاييل جافة للحبوب مثل الشعير ورد ذكرها فى لا27:16و عدد11:32و ايضا ورد ذكر اللثك فى هوشع3:2و هو يعادل نصف الحومر و الحومر يعادل فى المقاييس الاوروبية about 8 bushels which is equal to about 36 literswhich means that a homer equal about 288 liters


----------



## قلم حر (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الحومر :
واحدة قياس حجميه ( للمواد الجافه فقط كالحبوب )وال( حومر) = 230 لترًا.


----------



## Fadie (13 ديسمبر 2006)

حومر

ورد ذكرها فى اكثر من مكان

Isa 5:10 لأَنَّ عَشَرَةَ فَدَادِينِ كَرْمٍ تَصْنَعُ بَثّاً وَاحِداً وَحُومَرَ بِذَارٍ يَصْنَعُ إِيفَةً». 

Eze 45:11 تَكُونُ الإِيفَةُ وَالْبَثُّ مِقْدَاراً وَاحِداً, لِكَيْ يَسَعَ الْبَثُّ عُشْرَ الْحُومَرِ, وَالإِيفَةُ عُشْرُ الْحُومَرِ. عَلَى الْحُومَرِ يَكُونُ مِقْدَارُهُمَا. 

Hos 3:2 فَاشْتَرَيْتُهَا لِنَفْسِي بِخَمْسَةَ عَشَرَ شَاقِلَ فِضَّةٍ وَبِحُومَرَ وَلَثَكِ شَعِيرٍ. 

و هى بالاصل كلمة عبرية חמר و تنطق kho'-mer و تعنى "حمل حمار" و كان مكيالا للحنوط و الحبوب و هو ذاته "الكر" و كان يعادل عشرة ابثاث اى نحو 220 لترا (1)

Homer
hō´mẽr (חמר, ḥōmer): A dry measure . It was equal to 10 ephas

"حومر مقياس جاف يساوى 10 ابثاث (2)

حومر:مكيال سعته 230 لتر (3)

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

1-)دائرة المعارف الكتابية

2-)International Standard Bible Encyclobedia

3-)قاموس الكتاب المقدس


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

للمرة الثانية تكون إجاباتكم صحيحه بعد إستبعاد إجابة الاخ منتصر ..لان الحومر بالفعل هو مكيال سعته 230 ليتر وليس 288 ليتر 

يتبقى من المتنافسين فقط الاخ السمردلى والاخ فادى والاخت فراشة مسيحيه .. و إليكم السؤال النهائى و بعدها سيتم إعلان الفائز أو الفائزين ..


*ما المقصود بكلمة  " المسطار " ؟* (  عدد 18 : 12  )


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*أخى العزيز REDEMPTION

أنا اجبت على السؤال الأخير

و لكن لى تعليق بسيط

أنا فعلا بجاوب صح بس بأختصار و دة لأنى ببحث فى معنى الكلمة من معجم الكتاب المقدس الخاص بى و ليس من معلوماتى الشخصية 

و لكن أخواتى هنا بيجاوبوا بطريقة مفصلة و مبهرة جدآ جدآ و هما يستحقوا الفوز بجد

الف مبروك للى هيفوز ​*


----------



## Fadie (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*#############*

*تم إخفاء الاجابة لحين إعلان النتيجة *


----------



## montasser (14 ديسمبر 2006)

يعنى مفروض ما اجاوبش و بعدين انا عملت الحسبة غلط و اعتقد ان الاجابة مش كلها غلط الفكرة انها وحدة قياس للحبوب و بس اللى انتم شايفينة


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 ديسمبر 2006)

montasser قال:


> يعنى مفروض ما اجاوبش و بعدين انا عملت الحسبة غلط و اعتقد ان الاجابة مش كلها غلط الفكرة انها وحدة قياس للحبوب و بس اللى انتم شايفينة


 

*+*

سلام ونعمه 

الاخ الحبيب منتصر ..

أولاً أهنئك على إجاباتك السابقه و أشكرك على تعبك

لا تأخذ الامور بهذه الحساسيه  .. فأنت بالفعل قد جاوبت على الجزء الاكبر من السؤال و لكن لا يمكننا أن نعتبر الاجابة كلها صحيحه  أولا لان المسابقة - أى مسابقة - لا تقبل أنصاف الحلول .. فلابد أن تكون الاجابة كلها صحيحه تماماً .. و ثانياً لان السؤال كان يترتب عليه إعلان الفائز إن أخفق فى إجابته باقى المتسابقين أى أنه سؤال فيصلى فكان لابد من إختيار الاجابات بدقه .. 

و الاهم أن الاسئلة ترتبط بمعلومات داخل الكتاب المقدس .. فلابد من الدقه 

أنتظر أخى الحبيب المسابقه القادمة بإذن المسيح و تأكد أن لكل مجتهد نصيب


----------



## قلم حر (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*##########*

*تم اخفاء الاجابة لحين الاعلان عن النتيجة*


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 ديسمبر 2006)

+

سلام ونعمه 

الاخوة الاحباء ..

سيتم الان الاعلان عن الفائز فى مسابقتنا هذا الاسبوع و ان كانت قد أخذت أكثر من إسبوع ولكن  لقوة المتنافسين قد طالت  ..

فتحية لكل من إستمر معنا حتى النهاية وتحية أيضاً لكل من إشترك ولم يحالفه الحظ 

و قبل إعلان الفائز سنعرض سريعا إجابات الاخوة المشتركين 


*إجابة الاخت فراشة مسيحيه :*

المسطار هى الخمر الجديده 


*إجابة الاخ فادى :* 

*المسطار*

*معظم الترجمات ترجمته **Wine** (خمر)*

*و لكن الاصل العبرى له **תּירשׁ תּירושׁ **و يعنى عصير الكرمة الطازج **fresh grape* *juice*

*يقول براون درايفر بريكس فى قاموسه لتعريف المصطلحات العبرى **Brown-Driver-Briggs* *Dectionary* 

*wine, fresh or new wine, freshly pressed wine*

خمر,فريس او خمر جديدة

الاتفاق كان على انه يجب ان يكون جديدا سواء عصير الكرمة فقط او كل انواع الخمر​ 

*و إجابة الاخ السمردلى :*


المسطار: الخمرة الجديده


*و الآن الفائز هو .....*

*:16_4_9::16_4_9: فراشة مسيحيه * :16_4_9: :16_4_9: ​و تم إختيار فراشة لعدة أسباب أولا لان إجابتها كلها صحيحه و ثانياً لان كل إجابتها مختصرة و دقيقه وثالثاً لانها وجه جديد فى المسابقه 

فالف مبروك لفراشه و تحية حارة للاخ الحبيب منتصر والاخ السمردلى والاخ فادى 

و أرجوا من الجميع إنتظار مسابقتنا الذهبيه :​*مسابقة الميلاد* ​و سيقوم بالاعلان عنها الاخ الحبيب *ماى روك* ... هناك مفاجآت  

فترقبوا ..

تحياتى وصلواتكم  ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*مش معقوووووووووووول

أنا فزت 

أخر حاجة كنت أتوقعها بأمانة 

انا فرحانة جدآ جدآ مش عارفة أقول أية

الف الف الف شكر يا REDEMPTION 

ممكن أشارك فى مسابقة الميلاد ؟؟

تحياتى 

مريم​*


----------



## Fadie (15 ديسمبر 2006)

مبروك يا فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*


Fadie قال:



			مبروك يا فراشة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى خالص يا فادى 

:smil12: ​*


----------



## ارووجة (15 ديسمبر 2006)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك حبيبتي فروشة ^_^ 
 مانتبهت لما بديت المسابقة

ناطرة المسابقة القادمة


----------



## Coptic Man (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*:ab8: :ab8: :ab8: *

*مبروووووووك يا فراشة عقبال المسابقة الجاية*

*بس الجايزة بالنص بلاش بخل*

*:smil12:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*


ارووجة قال:



الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك حبيبتي فروشة ^_^ 
 مانتبهت لما بديت المسابقة

ناطرة المسابقة القادمة

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميييييييييييييييييييييرسى يا أرووووووووووجة يا عسوووووووووووولة :Love_Mailbox: 

معلش المرة الجاية هبقى أقلك ... أصلى متابعة بفتحة عشر مرات فى الخمس دقايق :t33: *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*


Coptic Man قال:



:ab8: :ab8: :ab8: 

مبروووووووك يا فراشة عقبال المسابقة الجاية

بس الجايزة بالنص بلاش بخل

:smil12:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى يا مون موناية :Love_Mailbox: 

لا يا باشا كلها ليك .. :t33: 

هو انا ممكن اشارك فى المسابقة الجاية و لا انا خلاص كدة ؟؟*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

*سلام ونعمه *

*طبعاً ممكن يا فراشه  واى عضو يمكنه الاشتراك فى اى مسابقه و كمان استنى هدية المسابقه من الاخ الحبيب ماى روك  *

*مفاجأه *

*تحياتى والف مبروك مره تانيه *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*الله مفاجأة بجد :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 

الف الف الف شكر بجد مش عارفة اشكرك أزاى أنت و ماى روك

و شكرآ على ردك لسؤالى .. أنا هحاول بأذن الرب يسوع أجاوب 

الرب يباركم





​*


----------



## قلم حر (15 ديسمبر 2006)

عدو المرأه تهزمه فتاة ..................يا للعار يا للعار !
-------------------------------------------------------
المهم :
مبروك للفراشه ......فعلا أجوبتك كانت حلوه و دقيقه ....و كمان سريعه !
نورتي المسابقه .
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*



			عدو المرأه تهزمه فتاة ..................يا للعار يا للعار !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما يجيبها إلا بنوتاتها :yahoo: 





			المهم :
مبروك للفراشه ......فعلا أجوبتك كانت حلوه و دقيقه ....و كمان سريعه !
نورتي المسابقه .
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله يبارك فيك يا سمردلى

ميرسى خالص على كلامك الحلوووووووووووو :smil12: 

المسابقة منورة بيكم :smil12: ​*


----------



## mrmr120 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*الف الف مبروك يافراشة*
*بجد انتى تستحقيها *
*ياقمر*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> *الف الف مبروك يافراشة*
> *بجد انتى تستحقيها *
> *ياقمر*​



*ميرسى ليكى يا مرمورة يا جميلة

يالة عقبالك يا رب ورايا على طول *​


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*​ 
*الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء *​ 
*تحية وسلام ..*​ 
*الآن جاء وقت تقديم مسابقة الميلاد .. *​ 
*و هناك مفاجآت لاول مره تحدث على الانترنت بالنسبة للفائزين فيها و سيقوم الاخ الحبيب ماى روك بالاعلان عنها فى قسم الاعلانات *​ 
*و الآن ننتقل إلى مسابقتنا و حظ سعيد مقدماً للمتسابقين *​ 



*مسابقة الميلاد*​ 

*السؤال الأفتتاحى : *​ 
لماذا تأخر الله فى تنفيذ وعده بالخلاص منذ خطية آدم وحواء و مرت الآف السنين قبل إتمام هذه الفداء ؟​ 
*السؤال الاول* ​ 
من هم أول من وجدوا المسيح بعد بحثهم ؟ و أين وجدوه ؟ و ماذا كانت تقدماتهم ؟ مع ذكر الآية الخاصة بمكان الولادة بالعهد القديم ​ 
*السؤال الثانى* ​ 
كيف أعلن الله عن ولادة المسيح ؟ ​ 

*السؤال الثالث*​ 
رتب الأحداث ترتيباً زمنيا حسب ذكرها ببشارة مرقس الرسول ​ 



1. يسوع يعتمدمن يوحنا فى الأردن.
2. يوحنا يعمد فى البرية
3. يسوع يبكر ويذهب إلى موضع خلاء ليصلى
4. المسيح يخرج إلى البرية 40 يوما يجرب منالشيطان.
. 5. يسوع يشفى الأبرص
6. يسوع يخرج الروح النجس من رجل فى المجمع.
7. يسوع يدعو سمعان وأندراوس ليتبعاه
8. يسوع يشفى حماه بطرس​ 


*السؤال الرابع *​ 
ما سبب رفض الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية لفكرةحبل القديسة حنة بالعذراء مريم بلا دنس، وكذلك رفضها لفكرة أنالعذراء مريم ولدت بغير دنس أو خطية .. بالرغم من مكانة السيدة العذراء مريم فى تطويب وتمجيد الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية وموقعها الرفيع فى التسبيح والصلوات اليومية ؟




*السؤال الخامس*​ 

فى قتل أطفال بيت لحم بواسطة هيرودس الملك ، كيف لم يلحق هذا بعضاً من الرسل الاثنى عشر أو الرسل السبعين ؟؟​ 
*السؤال السادس *​ 
امامك صورة مكررة للميلاد ولكن يوجد بها خمسة إختلافات فأين هى هذه الاختلافات الخمس ؟​ 




​ 


*آخر ميعاد لاستلام الاجابات هو 7 / 1 / 2007 بمشيئة الله أى حتى عيد الميلاد المجيد و سيتم إعلان الفائز بعد العيد *

*و تُرسل الإجابات على صندوق الرسائل الخاص بى هنا على المنتدى على أن يكون عنوان الرساله " إجابة مسابقة الميلاد " *

*مع خالص أمنياتنا بالتوفيق* 

___________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## mrmr120 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب ياطارق ارسل الاجابة فين ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

*سلام ونعمه *

*الاخت العزيزه مرمر*

*تم وضع آخر ميعاد للاستلام الحلول و طريقة الارسال *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرآ لك أخى العزيز REDEMPTION

على الأسئلة اللى صعبة كلها بس هحاول أحلها

و كل عام و أنت و روك و كل المسيحيين بخير ​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *شكرآ لك أخى العزيز REDEMPTION​*
> 
> *على الأسئلة اللى صعبة كلها بس هحاول أحلها*​
> 
> *و كل عام و أنت و روك و كل المسيحيين بخير *​


 

*+*

هقولك على سر يا مريم 

لو فكرتى كويس فى الاسئلة .. هتلاقيها سهلة جداً جداً 

بجد ..

أنتى بس فكرى .. ودورى


----------



## mrmr120 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

مرسى اوى اوى 
ياطارق 
هى الاسئلة سهلة 
بس فى سوال هفكر فية وارسل لك 
الاجابة ​


----------



## Joanna (19 ديسمبر 2006)

WAW..a lot of questions
and not easy

i will think about it and i will do my best

bye


----------



## SAMIAFADY2 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام المسيح لكم
اشكركم على المسابقة الجميلة و الصعبة دة
و مبروك للفائزين و لفراشة 
عقبال كل مسابقة و كل سنة و انت طيبون
لكن انا زعلانة جداً علشان المسابقة ارسلت لى يوم 19/12/2006 و لذا لم اتمكن من المشاركة فيها
فانا من هواة المسابقات الصعبة

فالمسابقة تجعلنى احفظ الشواهد و اماكن المواضيع

اختكم


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

اننى احتج
الاسئله صعبه جدا
وبعدين الفتره المحددة للاجابه صغيرة
انما اقول ايه حكم القوى
مبروك يا فراشه
عقبالى يارب
قولو امين​


----------



## SAMIAFADY2 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

هذا هو نص المشاركة:
***************
اننى احتج
الاسئله صعبه جدا
وبعدين الفتره المحددة للاجابه صغيرة
انما اقول ايه حكم القوى
مبروك يا فراشه
عقبالى يارب
قولو امين

***************

لقد ارسل لى هذا النص بس انا اسفة انا مش هى انما انا 
سامية فادى و ليس بنت الفادى
و اول مشاركة لى فى مسابقة كانت ليوم 20/12
عموماً اشكرك على الاهتمام و الرد
samiafady2


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 ديسمبر 2006)

SAMIAFADY2 قال:


> هذا هو نص المشاركة:
> ***************
> اننى احتج
> الاسئله صعبه جدا
> ...




samiafady2
الرساله دى بتوصل لا واحد مشترك فى الموضوع
بمعنا انها وصلتنى ووصلت لفراشه كمان مرمر ولا ى واحد  كاتب اى تعليق فى الموضوع
واى موضوع هتشتركى فيه واى عضو هيكتب حاجه بعدك هتوصلك رساله بالمكتوب فى الموضوع
ربنا معاكويبارك حياتك​


----------



## ارووجة (23 ديسمبر 2006)

سلامووووو

كل عام ووانتم بخيررررر

ومرسي على المسابقة الجميلة

بس  انته متاككد انو في  خمس  فروق  بالصورة  انا  لقيت بس  3 وااااع   مافي خمسة؟؟؟!!!


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 ديسمبر 2006)

و انا كمان يا اروجة مالقتش غير 3 بس 

عينى باظط :smil13:


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

بالفعل يوجد خمسة فروق بين الصورتين  .. ربما يكونا الاختلافان الباقيان .. دقيقان جداً 

فيجب التدقيق فى كل شىء .. 

كل شىء .. 

أعتقد أنه لا توجد أى حجة الآن .. فلقد قمت بالتوضيح بما فيه الكفاية 

*تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق ..*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 ديسمبر 2006)

كل شىء كل شىء دا توضيح :ranting: 

وضح أكتر بلييييييييييييييييز :smil13:


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ايدا الاختلافات فى الصورة 3 بس مش خمسه
:ranting: :ranting: ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 ديسمبر 2006)

مش كدة برضة يا بنت الفادى 

انا هتجنن لميت البيت كلة محدش لقى حاجة 

ناقص الم العمارة و اجيب اخواتى من برة ييجوا يشوفوها معايا 

أنا مش هرتاح غير لما اجيب التنين الفاضلين :ranting:


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مش كدة برضة يا بنت الفادى
> 
> انا هتجنن لميت البيت كلة محدش لقى حاجة
> 
> ...



انا عماله ادور على الاتنين التنين مش لقياهم خالص
عينى وجعتنى صدقينى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> انا عماله ادور على الاتنين التنين مش لقياهم خالص
> عينى وجعتنى صدقينى​



محدش بياخدها بالساهل :smil13: :smil13:


----------



## coptic hero (23 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية;153649 قال:
			
		

> محدش بياخدها بالساهل :smil13: :smil13:



*اقولهم لك وتدفعى كام يا فراشة*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بجد تعرفهم :smil12:


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بجد تعرفهم :smil12:



*هو انت عارفانى بتاع تهريج أو هزار وبعدين الحاجات دى مافيهاش هزار :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: *


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 ديسمبر 2006)

+

سلام ونعمه 

:16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: 

بدأت الإجابات تنهال إلى بريدى الخاص من أعضاء معروفين و أعضاء جدد و سيتم المراجعة (( الدقيقه )) بعد رأس السنة بإذن المسيح و كما سبق و أعلنا أنه الفائز سيتم الاعلان عنه بعد عيد الميلاد المجيد و سيتم أخذ عنوانه و إرسال الهديه إليه حتى المنزل 

فتحية إلى من أرسلوا إجاباتهم  .. و أمنياتى للباقى بالوصول إلى الحلول الصحيحه و إرسالها .. و خصوصا (( اللى عنيهم تعبتهم  )) 

*كل سنة وانتوا طيبين* 

:16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9:


----------



## montasser (30 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام و نعمة 
لو ما بعتناش السؤال نتاع الصورة تبقى الاجابة ناقصة


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 ديسمبر 2006)

montasser قال:


> سلام و نعمة
> لو ما بعتناش السؤال نتاع الصورة تبقى الاجابة ناقصة


 
*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

الصورة جزء من المسابقة .. و لكن لا تدع فشلك مثلا فى إيجاد الاختلاف بين الصورتين يثنيك عن الاستمرار فى الاجابه .. 

فربما كان للمُصحح تقدير آخر  

فأكمل إجابتك حتى لو كانت ناقصة .. و إرسلها .. وتأكد أن لأى مجهود تقدير خاص من الادارة 

تحياتى و تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## jonn (31 ديسمبر 2006)

كل عام وانتم سالمين 

* و أنت طيب يا جون  ..*

*REDEMPTION*


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 يناير 2007)

*+*

الاحباء ..

باق من الزمن يومان على إعلان إنتهاء تقديم الإجابات و البدء فى تقييمها و إعلان الفائز ..

ننتظر مشاركاتكم ..

تحياتى


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> 
> سلام ونعمه
> 
> ...


 
شئ مفرح.. اهنئك حبيبي طارق من اجل الادارة المميزة و عن قريب نعلن النتائج و الجوائز
سلام و نعمة


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 يناير 2007)

*+*

*سلام ونعمه ..*


*باق من الزمن ساعات على إعلان الفائز فى مسابقتنا الضخمة .. مسابقة الميلاد ... و مفاجأه لكل المشتركين ... ستضاف درجات رأفه لكل المتسابقين نظراً لصعوبة الاسئلة *

*فتحياتى و تمنياتى بالتوفيق و رجاء من كل المشتركين اللذين لم يرسلوا إجاباتهم بعد .. ان يرسلوها على وجه السرعه حتى يتسنى لنا المراجعه و اعلان الفائز *


*تحياتى ..*


----------



## Fadie (11 يناير 2007)

اخ طارق اتمنى ان تضع الاجابات حتى نستفيد جميعا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أغسطس 2012)

Up
للفكره​


----------

